# Camping convenient to Harvey's Point, Donegal?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We'll be attending a wedding in Harvey's Point Hotel, near Donegal, in April. Is there a campsite nearby, or somewhere we could wild-camp?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

I am sure you could stay in the Hotel car park lots of people do when attending a wedding  Happy New Year.

Aido


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Really? Are they not expected to stay in the hotel? Which we will actually be doing the night of the wedding, but I'm looking for an alternative the night before.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Most hotels dont mind you staying in the car park in MH if you are attending a wedding in the hotel. 
Phone the hotel and check first :wink:

Aido


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I did contact them, and they said that wouldn't be a problem at all - happy days!


----------

